# Problems with son(schooling)



## tinkerbell8786 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello, we have recently arrived in Abu Dhabi and did not manage to get into any of the schools we applied for here. He is 18 and has little qualifications from the UK(rules out secondary school) We have looked endlessly online and can't see to find any college/university in Abu Dhabi or Dubai that provide students HND's or HNC's like back home in the UK. How would we go about getting him into third level education if he has no qualifications? What do expats students in his situation do? I don't want to send him back home to go to community college but if that's the only option I feel like I have no choice!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't know much about vocational colleges for non Emiratis here - ADVETI for example I think is just locals.

There are quite a lot of options for shorter training courses for different things which result in certificates which can help find work in some cases or contribute to a college application, eg. Lifeguard, first aid, computer and social media skills, sport coaching.

You can see if there are options for whatever interests your son has and, maybe with some online/distance learning (like GCSE or similar can be done via correspondence course or at some training centres here) and volunteering, use his time productively to start building a cv.

Generally I think Dubai has more options for non - nationals in further education so that is worth a look too.

Bounce is hiring staff in Dubai and I think their new Abu dhabi branch - a lot of their staff seem to be young and western so could be worth checking their website.


----------

